# United Kingdom Expands Anabolic Steroid Laws for 2012 London Olympics



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

United Kingdom Expands Anabolic Steroid Laws for 2012 London Olympics by Millard Baker The United Kingdom intends to expand its anabolic steroid laws in preparation for the 2012 London Olympics in response to pressure from the International Olympic Committee and the World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA). The steroid law revision is largely a symbolic move by [...]

*Read More...*


----------

